# Fujifilm A235 digital camera is reading card error



## wifeNchaos10 (Mar 12, 2010)

i emptied out the memory card, turned my camera on, and now its reading card error and not taking pictures. very frustrating. ive taken the card out, looked over it, its not in locked position. computer says its empty. put it back in, and continues with card error. please help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi WifeNchaos10


Like any other electronic components, cards do wear out over extensive use. Replace the memory card and see if it solves the problem. 


post back your findings.


----------



## saskcat (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm too late for initial post but maybe for others;
you mentioned switch on card like a lock. is it an sd card then. i myself have had issues with sd cards and cameras and found i had to reformat the card. the camera can do it also. if you cant get an initial read off of card, then format in pc first, then reformat in camera. make sure to use proper format (fat or fatxx ect.)
as a side note: i too tend to pull cards and move pictures/movies that way but found the least trouble using the supplied cables and software more trouble free. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whilst I agree with saskcat about doing a format, it's usually best that it's done with the camera. The PC could default with NTFS whilst the camera wants FAT16 or 32 ! 
read and copy using your PC and a card reader but ALWAYS format using the camera so that the proper file system and directories are set up.


----------

